# Amazing Goal Shot (Maybe Faked?)



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't think faked, just a bucket load of takes we didn't get to see.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

wow


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

thats real seen it on you tube .kung fu football lol


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I can believe making it one time, but seeing him make it over and over again,, it has to be fake

LGD


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

its not fake ......he onley hits it once {its a gif)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

atom said:


> its not fake ......he onley hits it once {its a gif)


so hitting it a multiple of times was faked by making a gif


----------

